# Source Code Editor for Linux ?



## nileshgr (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,

As you know I am a programmer, I need an source code editor which can highlight the code and with a Project system support which is most important.

For Example,

have you ever tried using Dev C++  from Bloddshed.net ?

If yes, you know what I mean. A project support system. 

It lists all the source files in the project, etc.

AND IT MUST WORK WITH LINUX STANDALONE (no VMWare or Wine).


----------



## planetcall (Dec 6, 2007)

NetBeans ! Eclipse! VIM!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 6, 2007)

You mean an IDE don't you? All IDEs do list project files. Surprised you haven't tried an IDE so far.

Well there's KDevelop (Several languages), Anjuta (C/C++) and Eclipse (A few languages).

For CLI, even* vim* has several plugins for an IDE mode!


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 7, 2007)

How about Emacs?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 7, 2007)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> How about Emacs?


thats the best editor but it a bit awkward at first place, i am still trying to get used to it


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

vim for cli,anjuta ide for c/c++


----------



## Sykora (Dec 7, 2007)

Who said vim was only for cli? gVim has most of what you need by default, scripts at the site will give you the rest.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

^yeah am wrong!(forgot!)


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 7, 2007)

i got a new such editor which can also insert codes of PHP, HTML, .htaccess, PHP+HTML, SQL, more..

for most common operations.

It is bluefish

*bluefish.openoffice.nl

^ the link above gives you the source code.

I installed from yum. Don't remember the repo.

Debian users and Gentoo users also can use apt and emerge respectively.

Anyways guys, thanks for your suggestions.

By the way,

isn't Eclipse and NetBeas for JAVA ?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 7, 2007)

^^ You can use eclipse for C/C++/Java. In anjuta, you can build C/C++ and I think it supports source highlighting of other languages also. I have found it to be the best editor.

As for bluefish, you can easily get binaries. But also try NVU/Compozer for web development.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 7, 2007)

Try Geany.
*geany.uvena.de/

I used it in zenwalk and its pretty good and lightweight IDE.

Regards,
ray


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 7, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> ^^ You can use eclipse for C/C++/Java. In anjuta, you can build C/C++ and I think it supports source highlighting of other languages also. I have found it to be the best editor.
> 
> As for bluefish, you can easily get binaries. But also try NVU/Compozer for web development.


Link ?



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> Try Geany.
> *geany.uvena.de/
> 
> I used it in zenwalk and its pretty good and lightweight IDE.
> ...



What languages does it support ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 7, 2007)

if all you want is syntax highliting, the default text editor like KEdit, Gedit, etc will work.

Vim and Emacs are also excellent.

For IDE

Anjuta
KDevelop
NetBeans
Eclipse
MingW Developer Studio


For Widget Kit(to make GUI programs)

Java - forgot yaar, sorry

QT4
GTK2+
wxWidgets


I only named the popular ones, not all the ones out there. Linux has much more scope for programmers than windows, so if you try to run Dev-C++ via wine, you will be the biggest jackass here(My friend actually wanted to do it )


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 7, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> if all you want is syntax highliting, the default text editor like KEdit, Gedit, etc will work.
> 
> Vim and Emacs are also excellent.
> 
> ...


Dev C++ is there for Linux.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 7, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Dev C++ is there for Linux.


but in this case he used it via wine. the windows version. its even more jackassish


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 8, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> but in this case he used it via wine. the windows version. its even more jackassish


lol, was he mad ?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 8, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Link ?



Umm... you need a link to? What?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> lol, was he mad ?


was a linux n00b I guess. Even iMav won't do such a thing


----------

